# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Rùng mình thú vui xác thịt giới trẻ Nhật Bản

## yeuhanoi

*Những thú như xăm, đeo khuyên mũi... đã trở nên lỗi thời. Giới trẻ Nhật hiện đang um sùm lên một mốt mới là Bagelhead. Hiểu theo cách dễ nhất là làm cho khuôn mặt mình biến dạng phình ra hoặc lõm vào.*


_Bagelhead đang làm cho giới trẻ Nhật phát sốt, nhất là trong khoảng thời gian sắp tới Halloween_
Bagelhead đang làm cho giới trẻ Nhật phát sốt, nhất là trong khoảng thời gian sắp tới Halloween này. Bagelhead theo cách thông thường, họ sẽ dùng một số đồ vật và nhét nó vào trong da. Sau khi nhét vào, nó sẽ làm da của bạn biến dạng phình ra hoặc hụt vào.

Tuy nhiên, ở Nhật Bản, thay vì nhét một vật rắn cụ thể nào đó, người ta hay sử dụng dung dịch nước muối để bơm vào da. Khi bơm nước muối vào da sẽ tạo ra những cục sưng tấy dù trên bất kỳ bộ phận nào của cơ thể. Thông thường, các bạn trẻ Nhật Bản thường thích bơm nước muối vào trán để thể hiện cá tính. Rất may mắn là cái cục kì dị kia sẽ không tồn tại trên cơ thể mình mãi, thay vào đó nó sẽ xẹp trong vòng 24 tiếng đồng hồ.

_Bagelhead theo cách thông thường sẽ dùng một số đồ vật và nhét nó vào trong da, làm da bị biến dạng phình ra hoặc hụt vào._

_Còn ở Nhật Bản, người ta sử dụng dung dịch nước muối để bơm vào da._

_Nó sẽ xẹp trong vòng 24 tiếng đồng hồ._

Thú vui xác thịt của giới trẻ Nhật này không đơn giản. Trong quá trình bơm sẽ rất nhức thậm trí còn rất đau, Chưa kể việc họ phải chịu đựng cảnh kéo da mình ra một cách căng hết cỡ. Tuy vậy, đây vẫn là một trào lưu đang thịnh hành. Họ không biết đau đớn, dường như họ muốn thể hiện phong cách bản thân mình qua những cái mới, cái lạ. Họ cần phải thay đổi để có được những các dung nhan kì lạ nhất. Một sự tự thay đổi bản thân.

_Trong quá trình bơm sẽ rất nhức thậm trí còn rất đau_

_
Tuy vậy, đây vẫn là một trào lưu đang được giới trẻ Nhật phát sốt_

----------

